# Special Forces night raid in Iraq



## jasion (May 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it is Army SF.
check this out!
http://www.apacheclips.com/media/6486/INTENSE_Special_Forces_night_raid_in_Iraq/


----------



## Ravage (May 23, 2009)

The song is awsome.


----------



## formerBrat (May 23, 2009)

Sounds like Disturbed to me for the music, and that gun on the vehicle is just disgusting, but in all seriousness, I know that videos get made and yada yada yada, but isn't it a big no no as far just tossing it out there? It would seem that it might be possibly giving away something about tactics. (I would not know any better, just a question.)


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 23, 2009)

formerBrat said:


> ...., but isn't it a big no no as far just tossing it out there? It would seem that it might be possibly giving away something about tactics.



Not crackin on ya, but you'll find more/better tactics on Halo 3 or Rainbow 6.


----------



## formerBrat (May 23, 2009)

RB said:


> Not crackin on ya, but you'll find more/better tactics on Halo 3 or Rainbow 6.




Haha! Not a problem, I didn't mean that particular video per se....I just kinda figured it would be a no-no to let stuff like this get loose, especially IF it is SF. As I said, I wouldn't know any better. Thanks for the reply, RB!

I remember a news story of some SEALs catching some shit for pics getting out that were taken on a mission where they were supposedly sitting on prisoners in Iraq in the back of a truck or something. It had gotten out because apparently a wife of one of the team members posted it online(WHY, WHO KNOWS?) and an AP reporter had stumbled across it. Maybe some of y'all will remember the story better than I. Not comparing this to that. Rambling over.


----------



## demo18c (May 30, 2009)

Yea is SF but the company that Group HQ loves to hate on. Do not know the reason why they do not like us...


----------



## Ravage (May 30, 2009)

formerBrat said:


> I remember a news story of some SEALs catching some shit for pics getting out that were taken on a mission where they were supposedly sitting on prisoners in Iraq in the back of a truck or something. It had gotten out because apparently a wife of one of the team members posted it online(WHY, WHO KNOWS?) and an AP reporter had stumbled across it. Maybe some of y'all will remember the story better than I. Not comparing this to that. Rambling over.



Read about that thing, saw the photos too. Nasty story


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 9, 2009)

I used to be in that same company the HQ loves to hate. I do have to agree, SF guys need to stop posting videos of any missions regarless of what it is. Although RB says he can find better tactics on Rainbow 6 or HALO, I still disagree with posting any videos on line about SOF in general. That is why I don't like combat camera or helmet cams. Because of the Youtube world.


----------

